# Twinstar 600 SA, any experience or reviews?



## R2B2 (Jul 21, 2018)

I just purchased a Chihiros A series, A601.

It’s nice and I got it for 55 bucks, so I can’t complain. But my 20G is 24x15. The a series is only about 2.2 inches in width, and I’m growing UG up front and hygro pinnatifida in the back. Basically, it’s too skinny for my liking.

I bought a Twinstar 600sa after reading a ton about the e series lights. However I cannot find any good reviews or you tube reviews on the light. Does anyone have experience with the s series? How do they perform?


----------



## Hyue (Oct 11, 2017)

Lots of people like the Twinstar Series. I have the 600S and am happy with it. I have the Chihiros A401 light on nano tank and while it's bright and cheap, the color temperature isn't pleasant to me. I like the color setup from the Twinstar much better although some people aren't into the blue white preference it has. Do a search and you'll find multiple recent threads about the Twinstar

BTW, I would strongly recommend getting an aftermarket dimmer. I had significant algae issues that would still be there if I wasn't able to dim the light. I bought this one off Amazon and can confirm it works well on the light although I had to get a DC plug adapter to make it fit.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CPVGQVW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Chihiros dimmer works on Twinstar 600 s / tc420 as well with some dc man/female. 

Twinstar 600 s is a great light can't go wrong with it tbh.


----------



## R2B2 (Jul 21, 2018)

I don’t mind the color of the Chihiros too much, but it’s far from pleasing. I’m hoping the RGB W from Twinstar will make it look amazing.

I already have the dinner that came with my A601, you’re saying it will work?

I ended up ordering the light from buceplant. In some threads about the Twinstar people said a dimmer was included, and word was Buce was placing them inside for people? But that’s hear say.

It’s a 4 day old tank, so I’m at 4/7 light setting for 5 hours on my Chihiros. I’ll have to find a good equivalent with the Twinstar when it comes. I’m not sure how slowly to bump up my photo period and intensity. So people say to go until you get signs of algae then, back it off and you’ve got the sweet spot. I’m going to be doing a split photo period hopefully once established more. I’m not sure when to transition.

Anyways, thanks for the replies! I’ll do some more searching on the forum about it.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

I think chihiros a series to twinstar 600 s will be BIG difference.

My chihiros rgb dimmer worked on twinstar. Think it is same?

I won't do split photo does more harm than good. Only for low tech no co2 tanks can be handy (If I remember correct). (not sure if you run co2) Otherwise twinstar s series is lot of light on full power. 

Start with 5-6 hr photoperiod and increase every week with half hour / hour and monitor closely. Every tank is different judge by your eye and adjust.


----------



## R2B2 (Jul 21, 2018)

I’m hoping the Twinstar is a huge difference! Yeah, I am low tech. I’m dosing excel and thrive. Pretty heavily planted IMO with 90% tissue culture plants.

That’s why I was looking into split photo period in the future. I’ll slowly increase like you said! Once I get up to 6 1/2-7 hours I will look into splitting the period.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nigel95 said:


> I think chihiros a series to twinstar 600 s will be BIG difference.
> 
> My chihiros rgb dimmer worked on twinstar. Think it is same?
> 
> ...


Off topic, but I wanted to say I enjoyed your aquarium pics on Instagram.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jeff5614 said:


> Off topic, but I wanted to say I enjoyed your aquarium pics on Instagram.




Thank you 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

